# Hay or crop



## hombre8730 (8 mo ago)

Have 17 acres of completed contract CRP to hay or crop. In western Polk county , Urbandale iowa . Steve at 515-490-4573


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Farmer just told me about someone getting paid $300 an acre for a new crop contract.


----------



## hombre8730 (8 mo ago)

Thanks for the information. This ground is bottom ground. . It’s the in town location that guys don’t go for. But for the right operator might be a fit.
It’s a new house neighbor hood now.


----------

